# Ingi Pets



## Kranktroy36 (30. September 2009)

Hi Buffies!  

ich bin Gnomen-Ingi und wollte mir jetzt mal die pets holen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es den Yeti, eine kröte, eine Bombe und einen Lil Smoky (?) . den Yeti habe ich schon. jetzt wollte ich mir die Rezepte für die Bombe und den Smoky holen und habe gehört das man sie in Gnomeregan finden kann . jezt würde ich gern wissen welche gegner die droppen und wo man die mobs finden kann. 

Vielen dank schon mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. September 2009)

Vllt. mal die Datenbank durchsuchen?


----------



## Kranktroy36 (30. September 2009)

mhm hab ich schon aber es kommt mir so vor das die Daten veraltet sind und die Kommentare widersprechen sich immer wieder.  ich wollte eben mal das neueste hören.


----------



## Arosk (30. September 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=11828#comments
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=11827#comments


----------



## Kranktroy36 (30. September 2009)

JUHU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Der Smoky ist grade bei so einem teil gedroppt kann geclosed werden


----------



## Supermany2 (5. Oktober 2009)

es gibt auch noch 
KAsten mit Mechanischem Eichhörnchen


----------



## Wiesenputz (13. November 2009)

Gestern auch mal Gnome gewesen, ich HASSE ja diese Instanz.

Aber Schwein gehabt, Smoky & Bombe in einem Run gedroppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GNOME, DU SIEHST MICH NIE WIEDER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supermany2 (25. März 2010)

Stimmt es das Lil Smoky jetzt durch einen Quest zu erhalten ist? (also der Bauplan)
Weil einige meinten sowas und in Atlas Loot steht jetzt auch was von einem Quest


----------



## Dark_Lady (25. März 2010)

In den Patchnotes stand nur, dass Lil'Smokey und die Bombe nicht mehr beim aufheben gebunden werden


----------



## Supermany2 (25. März 2010)

naja es gibt ne menge sachen die nicht in den Patchnotes standen^^
Und ich meine die Leute hinter Atlasloot müssen doch nen Grund dafür haben das ding mit nem Quest zusammen zu bringen. Weil eben genau das auch gestern Aktualisiert wurde.


----------



## Osric (25. März 2010)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> Stimmt es das Lil Smoky jetzt durch einen Quest zu erhalten ist? (also der Bauplan)
> Weil einige meinten sowas und in Atlas Loot steht jetzt auch was von einem Quest



Gibt sogar ne News auf buffed.de dazu

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14415/WoW-Ingenieur-Haustiere-Lil-Smokey-und-Winzige-wandelnde-Bombe-nicht-mehr-seelengebunden

Das Bombenrezept hatte ich nach einem Run (100% Bossdropp). Für Lil bin ich 6x drin gewesen - bevor es Meuteverprügler 9-60 gedroppt hat.


----------



## Schmiddel (26. März 2010)

Und wieder etwas weg, was den Ingi einzigartig macht. Demnächst wird dann wohl auch noch die Flugmaschine für jedermann erhältlich sein.


----------



## sourc (7. Juni 2010)

bei mir sind beim 1 run beide pets gedroppt , und Kasten mit mechanischen Eichörnchen ist ein World drop .


----------

